# Oh, poor Kovu :c



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Kovu died today....or maybe yesterday. 
I didn't notice right away because yesterday was his fasting day D:
I'm not completely sure what it was. I found him today in his tree all....rotted D: It was the grossest thing ever having him to pull him out of there.........

Anyways, my guess is either he suffocated by getting stuck in that tree, or something in the marimo balls I got him last week killed him. The marimo balls did make the water a little cloudy when I added them, but I wondered why the water got really clouded in the last couple of days (and now I know why!). It's hard to say what it was that got him because I added the balls and tree at the same time. The marimo will now live and remain in a jar of their own. Even if it wasn't the balls that got him, nasty dead fish bacteria has seeped into them.

Oh, I feel so bad....however he went, I know he was suffering.

Kovu was my second betta I got and the first to go. He was a birthday present to myself. He was so tiny and cute when I got him.....and still remained my smallest betta out of the others! So fierce was he when he would flare...but funny because of his size!! I got him about a year and 3 months ago. He will defiantly be missed. I don't even want to tear down his tank yet.....partly because of the nasty fish death water, but you know....I don't think I'll be getting another betta in a while. This is kind of a wake-up call to observe my fish a little more closely too.

Here's Kovu in his better days (rip):


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Aww, that sucks


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry.. he was a looker. =]


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks guys <3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry for the loss <3 I remember him, he was a favorite of mine. Because he had an awesome name, and he was simply beautiful. RIP, Kovu.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Kovu was beautiful )= It's sad he had to go.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

:'( What a nice CT boy he was.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

So sorry about Kovu. RIP fishy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was beautiful.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Poor Kovu. He was a great little guy. RIP


----------

